# رسالة الى كل مسيحى



## ahmedmalah (24 نوفمبر 2006)

هذة اول مشاركة لى واود ان اخبركم بقصة صغيرة واتمنى ان يستقيد منها كل مسيحى لان هذة القصة توضح جوهر الاسلام


هذة القصة عبارة عن حوار دار بين مبشر مسيحى وكاتب مسلم من اصل المانى كان يعتنق اليهودية ومن الله علية بالاسلام.
هذا الكاتب والصحفى اسمة بعد اسلامة محمد اسد ولا اعلم ان احدكم قد سمع عنة حيث ان هذا الكاتب قدم ترجمة للقرأن من افضل الترجمات الى عصرنا هذا ولكن هذا الكاتب للاسف قد ارتكب بعض الاخطاء الفادحة فى تفسيرة للقرأن ولكن هذا ليس مجال حوارنا الان.

هذا الحوار كما ذكرت دار بين محمد اسد ومبشر مسيحى فقد سأل هذا المبشر محمد اسد وقال لة لماذا اعتنقت الاسلام ولم تعتنق النصرانية حيث لنها الاقرب الى اليهودية .

فرد محمد اسد علية بسؤال وقال لة ما معنى التثليث

فقال المبشر التثليث لغز كبير ولكن اذا امنت بة حق الايمان سوف تفهمة جيدا

فقال لة محمد  اسد لذلك فأنا اعتنقت الاسلام

هذا المبشر يريد محمد اسد ان يؤمن اولا ثم يحاول ان يفهم وهذة هى المسيحية كيف هذا اذا كنت تريد الايمان فكيف تؤمن بدون فهم ما الدليل و ما السبب الذى يجعلنى اؤمن

اما الاسلام فكل من يؤمن بة لم يؤمن قبل رؤية الدليل والحجة والبرهان فما اكثر الادلة والبراهين والمعجزات فى الاسلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا سلام .. يا سلام على القصة ... ياااااااااااااااة أنا كنت هعيط يا راجل ... قصة مؤثرة جدآ..

لا حول الله يا رب ...

حتى فاشلين فى تأليف القصص !!!!

فية مبشر مسيحى ما يعرفش معنى التثليث ؟؟؟

يا أخى و الله انتوا عليكم كلام ... نكت .. مش معقول ... حقيقى نكت و تفطص من الضحك*:t33:

*الله يشفيكم و ينور عقولكم ... مش هقول غير كدة* :dntknw:


----------



## ahmedmalah (24 نوفمبر 2006)

انا بشكرك على الرد الحضارى الممتاز بتاعك وباطلب من سيادتك تشرح اية معنى التثليث اللى  بنديكت نفسة ميعرفش معناة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah 


> اما الاسلام فكل من يؤمن بة لم يؤمن قبل رؤية الدليل والحجة والبرهان فما اكثر الادلة والبراهين والمعجزات فى الاسلام



وهل رأيت انت وشهدت على حادثة اسراء الرسول الاسراء والمعراج وكان دليلا لك ؟
وهل رأيت حادثة انشقاق القمر ؟
ام انك مسلم قبل هذه الحادثة ؟


والى الآن لا احد يستطيع ان يثبث اسراء الرسول 

ابو بكر الصديق يشهد انه راى اسراء الرسول
ولكن عائشة تقول ان الرسول اسري بروحه وليس بجسده

الصفحة الرئيسة >السيرة > سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الأول 

[ حديث عائشة عن مسراه صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن إسحاق : وحدثني بعض آل أبي بكر : أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ما فقد جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الله أسرى بروحه . <400>
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes1443.htm

اذا من فيهم الصادق ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ارأيت ان دينك غير مفهوم وليس عقيدة الثالوث


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> انا بشكرك على الرد الحضارى الممتاز بتاعك وباطلب من سيادتك تشرح اية معنى التثليث اللى  بنديكت نفسة ميعرفش معناة



إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
*فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 
*والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 
* والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)
ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس

___________________________________


الآن سأعطيك مثال بسيط في موضوع الثلاث أقانيم المعقد.
اليك بعض التساؤلات ..انظر الى شمعة وهي مشتعلة..فأنت ترى نار وتشعر بحرارة كما تبصر النور الصادر عنها ..كما أنه لا يمكن فصل احدهم عن الأخرة(النور, النار , الحرارة) هكذا هو مفهوم الأقانيم..كما أن لهبة الشمعة هي ثلاث مكونات تظهر معآ كذلك هو الأقنوم الثلاثي..كما وقد ظهرت هذه الفكرة واضحة في القرآن الكريم حيث يتكلم الله بصفة الجماعة: خلقنا, صنعنا, نفخنا, أمرنا.... كما هو الحال في انجيل العهد القديم أي التوراة حيث يطلق على الله ألوهيم وهو صيفة جمع..


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> حادثة الاسراء والمعراج مذكوره بل القران
> 
> وانشقاق القمر مذكور ايضا
> 
> ...




لا تخرج عن الموضوع ايضا انت تتكلم ثرثرة فقط بدون علم

طيب رد على سؤالي ام انك لا تملك البينات ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah 
انت طرحت موضوع ان المسيحية لا تقبل الدليل وبعد ذلك الايمان صحيح ؟



> اما الاسلام فكل من يؤمن بة لم يؤمن قبل رؤية الدليل والحجة والبرهان فما اكثر الادلة والبراهين والمعجزات فى الاسلام



اكرر سؤالي

وهل رأيت انت وشهدت على حادثة اسراء الرسول الاسراء والمعراج وكان دليلا لك ؟
وهل رأيت حادثة انشقاق القمر ؟
ام انك مسلم قبل هذه الحادثة ؟

والى الآن لا احد يستطيع ان يثبث اسراء الرسول 

الصفحة الرئيسة >السيرة > سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الأول 

[ حديث عائشة عن مسراه صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن إسحاق : وحدثني بعض آل أبي بكر : أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ما فقد جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الله أسرى بروحه . <400>
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes1443.htm


ابو بكر يقول ان محمد اسري بجسده 
عائشة تقول ان محمد اسري بروحه

اذا من فيهم الصادق ابو بكر ام عائشة ؟ 

ارأيت ان دينك غير مفهوم وليس عقيدة الثالوث


اجب عن الاسئلة


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> لا تخرج عن الموضوع ايضا انت تتكلم ثرثرة فقط بدون علم
> 
> طيب رد على سؤالي ام انك لا تملك البينات ؟


 

ممكن سؤال 

انا غيرت الموضوع في ايش او خرجت عن الموضوع في اي شي


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> هل رايت حادثة الصلب وماالدليل على صلب سيدنا عيسى علية السلام ومن كان يحكم الارض اثناء صلبة واثناء وجودة فى المقبرة وما قولك عندما علم سيدنا عيسى علية السلام انهم قادمون ليقبضوا علية فسجد واخذ يدعوا الله ان يساعدة فى هذا الموقف فإذا كان عيسى اله فأى الة كان يدعو





الدليل على ان المسيح ابن الله لانه كان يعرف ما هو مصيره و متى سيموت و كيف و عن طريق من و كان يعرف انه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث و ما في اي شخص عادي يسطيع ان يعلم في الغيب


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> الدليل على ان المسيح ابن الله لانه كان يعرف ما هو مصيره و متى سيموت و كيف و عن طريق من و كان يعرف انه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث و ما في اي شخص عادي يسطيع ان يعلم في الغيب



ممكن أسألك سؤالين 

1-  ليه يعنى الف مره  ( بالنسبة لتوقيعك )

2 - ليه ما جاوبتيش على الأسئلة انتى والأستاذ العمال يهيص 

ياريت بسرعة


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم ريمون يامرحبا


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن حضرتك ترد على سؤالى الوجهته لك عندما قلت أن المنتديات الإسلامية بتشتم فى المسيح

وقلت لك هات الدليل 

وكمان قلتلك لالالالالا 

مفيش مسلم أبداااااااااً بيشتم ولا هايشتم 

ممكن ترد فى أى مكان يعجبك 
هنا أو فى الرابط أسفل توقيعى


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وطبعاً هذا السؤال موجه لأخى ريمون


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا 
انت جاي تلقي مواعظ 

جاوب على سؤالي للاخ المسلم منذ بدأ الحوار


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وأنا قلتلك أدخل على موقع ابن مريم و شوف بنفسك ولا صحتك مش مسعداك تروح هناك


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع الثالوث شرحة أخى *LightBlue70* و لة جزيل الشكر
> 
> 
> 
> ...




وما هو الدليل على ان الأنبياء الكذبه هم ليس أنبيائكم أنتم 

لماذا تلفقونها لمحمد 

وهل محمد أسم جمع


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن أسألكم جميعاً 

ما هى عدد الأناجيل ( جمع أنجيل ) فإن كانت خطأ فأعذرونى 
وهل يوجد إختلاف أم لا
وغن وجد الإختلاف فماذا معنى ذلك 
هل خطأ فى النق أم عامل من عوامل الزمن أم خطأ الأنبياء أم من المخطأ


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> وما هو الدليل على ان الأنبياء الكذبه هم ليس أنبيائكم أنتم
> 
> لماذا تلفقونها لمحمد
> 
> وهل محمد أسم جمع




وما دليلك على كذب بهاء الدين و عدم صحة دينه البهائية؟


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وأنا قلتلك أدخل على موقع ابن مريم و شوف بنفسك ولا صحتك مش مسعداك تروح هناك





لا يا حبيبى أنا صحتى بمب 


وقلت لك أنت المدعى فعليك البينة

هات ما تريد من روابط 

وبعد المراجعه 
يتم الحذف

هاستناك كثير


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;129759 قال:
			
		

> موضوع الثالوث شرحة أخى *LightBlue70* و لة جزيل الشكر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يا سلام يا فراشة مسيحية فعلا كلامك جميل فعلا
وانت ذكية حقا في ردك 
منذ الآن هذه الجملة ستستعمل للرد على كل مسلم يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> ممكن أسألكم جميعاً
> 
> ما هى عدد الأناجيل ( جمع أنجيل ) فإن كانت خطأ فأعذرونى
> وهل يوجد إختلاف أم لا
> ...




معندناش غير أنجيل واحد 
يحتوى على 4 بشارات و رسائل و سفر الرؤيا
ومعندناش أناجيا تانية للأسف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الأختلاف هذا لا يوجد الا فى عقلك انت لانك لا تريد ان تقتنع بصحة الانجيل
الاربع بشارات تحكى قصة واحدة من اكر من جهة
يعنى حادثة واحدة و كل راوى حكى من ما رآه و من زاوية معينه
والبشارات تكمل بعضها بعض
ولا يوجد تناقض بها


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وقبل ما تدور علشان ماتتعبش نفسك 

هات لى واحد يكون أبن كلب بيشتم المسيح وأمه عليهم السلام 

مثل ما تشتمون محمد بأمه 

وأحب أن أوجه كلمه لكل محترم أبن محترم وأمه محترمه مثله 

أنه قبل الشتيمة التى يوجهها لرسول الله 

هل يرضاها لعيسى عليه السلام

هل لديه الشجاعه أن يعلن عن إسمه وعنوانه

هل يجرؤ على ما يفعل أن يفعله فى الشارع

وأخيراً كل كلب بينبح أمام بيته


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> معندناش غير أنجيل واحد
> يحتوى على 4 بشارات و رسائل و سفر الرؤيا
> ومعندناش أناجيا تانية للأسف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الأختلاف هذا لا يوجد الا فى عقلك انت لانك لا تريد ان تقتنع بصحة الانجيل
> ...





ممكن إسم الأنجيل الذى تتبعه


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

هروب كالعادة


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الكل يدعى ثم يهرب


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الكل يشتم ويسب 

ثم يهرب


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ليه بتقفلوا جميع الأبواب للحب الذى كان موجود بين المسلمين 
لمصلحة من 
إسألو أنفسكم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا


> هروب كالعادة



انت الي هربت الاول نحن المسيحيين لا نهرب يا مسلم


اكرر سؤالي

وهل رأيت انت وشهدت على حادثة اسراء الرسول الاسراء والمعراج وكان دليلا لك ؟
وهل رأيت حادثة انشقاق القمر ؟
ام انك مسلم قبل هذه الحادثة ؟

والى الآن لا احد يستطيع ان يثبث اسراء الرسول 

الصفحة الرئيسة >السيرة > سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الأول 

[ حديث عائشة عن مسراه صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن إسحاق : وحدثني بعض آل أبي بكر : أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ما فقد جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الله أسرى بروحه . <400>
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes1443.htm


ابو بكر يقول ان محمد اسري بجسده 
عائشة تقول ان محمد اسري بروحه

اذا من فيهم الصادق ابو بكر ام عائشة ؟ 

ارأيت ان دينك غير مفهوم وليس عقيدة الثالوث


اجب عن الاسئلة


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا عايز راجل ابن راجل 

لما يكون عايز يشتم مينساش انه يكتب اسمه وعنوانه تحت والكلام ده موجه للجميع 

مسلم ومسيحى وبالنسبة لى انا لما أحب أشتم هاشتم الكل وانطرد أنطرد
وهاكتبلكم على اسمى وعنوانى 
وعلى فكره فى كثير عارفنى


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> ممكن إسم الأنجيل الذى تتبعه




أسمه العهد الجديد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا 

القرآن لما بيقول فرج مريم بيكون شتمها ولا لا ؟


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> محمدباشا
> 
> القرآن لما بيقول فرج مريم بيكون شتمها ولا لا ؟




الأخت الكريمة هاتى الآية 

التى قالت ذلك ولا تنسى أن تكون مثلما قلتى بالظبط


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> الأخت الكريمة هاتى الآية
> 
> التى قالت ذلك ولا تنسى أن تكون مثلما قلتى بالظبط



سورة الانبياء  - سورة 21 - آية 91







http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=21&nAya=91

سورة التحريم - سورة 66 - آية 12






http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=66&nAya=12

هذا هو الاسلام الذي تكلم تحديدا عن فرج السيدة مريم ام النور


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أتقصدين هذه

 {وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ }التحريم12

واضح كده انكم ما بتعرفوش عربى

وعلشان كده التفسير أهو

والمبيفهمش ده ما يبقاش ذنبى




وضرب الله مثلا للذين آمنوا مريم بنت عمران التي حفظت فرجها, وصانته عن الزنى, فأمر الله تعالى جبريل عليه السلام أن ينفخ في جيب قميصها, فوصلت النفخة إلى رحمها, فحملت بعيسى عليه السلام, وصدَّقت بكلمات ربها, وعملت بشرائعه التي شرعها لعباده, وكتبه المنزلة على رسله, وكانت من المطيعين له.


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> هذه عادات النصارى الهرب دائما لم لا يقدرون ان يردون




النصارى بقى مش احنا
أحنا مسيحين:beee:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> هذه عادات النصارى الهرب دائما لم لا يقدرون ان يردون



هل انت رددت على ما سألته انا في اول الحوار ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اذا لا اسكت اذا وانت الجبان انت وامثالك من المسلمين الجبناء تهربون من اسئلتنا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا;129896 قال:
			
		

> أتقصدين هذه
> 
> {وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ }التحريم12
> 
> ...




اسمع يا هذا انا واحد مش وحدة
ثانيا انا لا احتاج لتفسير الآية فالآية نفسها تتحدث عن فرج مريم وهذه اهانة للسيدة مريم ام النور

فلتذهب وتتحدث عن فرج ام المؤمنين عائشة ليس عندي مانع لكن لا تتكلموا عن السيدة مريم امنا ام النور بهذه الطريقة


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أحبائى هل تعلمون ان كلمة مريم جائت 31 مره فى القرآن الكريم

ولا يوجد بها ولا مره بها تهجم أو شتائم

فكيف نشتم من نقول عليها أم المسيح عليه السلام

هل تفهمون أم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> أحبائى هل تعلمون ان كلمة مريم جائت 31 مره فى القرآن الكريم
> 
> ولا يوجد بها ولا مره بها تهجم أو شتائم
> 
> ...





فالآية نفسها تتحدث عن فرج مريم وهذه اهانة للسيدة مريم ام النور

فلتذهب وتتحدث عن فرج ام المؤمنين عائشة ليس عندي مانع لكن لا تتكلموا عن السيدة مريم امنا ام النور بهذه الطريقة


----------



## Fadie (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الحيوان المسلم اللى بيقول ان الكلب هرب دة يحترم نفسه و الا هيتمسح بكرامته الارض

ردوا على بلو لايت دون جدال عقيم انتم لا تفقهون فيه شيئا

هل اسرى بمحمد بالروح ام بالجسد؟؟؟​


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أن جبت سيرة السيدة عائشة أقسم بالله سوف تروى منى ما لتتوقعون 

وعلى فكرة انا مؤدب قوى مع المؤدب بس وطبعا الباقى تعرفوه 

وأنا لما أقول لك أن هذه الآية لا تسب السيدة مريم عليها السلام تبقى تجادلنى فى الآية فقط ولا تهرب كالعادة بالخروج من الموضوع
أنت يا ذكى يا ابن الذكى قلت ان القرآن يسب السيدة مريم وأنا جبت لك العكس لو مش مقتنع نبقى نتشاور ونتحاور مش نقل ادبنا انت فاهم ولا هاعيد تانى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah 
انت طرحت موضوع ان المسيحية لا تقبل الدليل وبعد ذلك الايمان صحيح ؟



> اما الاسلام فكل من يؤمن بة لم يؤمن قبل رؤية الدليل والحجة والبرهان فما اكثر الادلة والبراهين والمعجزات فى الاسلام



اكرر سؤالي

وهل رأيت انت وشهدت على حادثة اسراء الرسول الاسراء والمعراج وكان دليلا لك ؟
وهل رأيت حادثة انشقاق القمر ؟
ام انك مسلم قبل هذه الحادثة ؟

والى الآن لا احد يستطيع ان يثبث اسراء الرسول 

الصفحة الرئيسة >السيرة > سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الأول 

[ حديث عائشة عن مسراه صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن إسحاق : وحدثني بعض آل أبي بكر : أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ما فقد جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الله أسرى بروحه . <400>
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes1443.htm


ابو بكر يقول ان محمد اسري بجسده 
عائشة تقول ان محمد اسري بروحه

اذا من فيهم الصادق ابو بكر ام عائشة ؟ 

ارأيت ان دينك غير مفهوم وليس عقيدة الثالوث


اجب عن الاسئلة


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> هل انت رددت على ما سألته انا في اول الحوار ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
انا سكت لان اخوي في الاسلام محمد باشا  رد عليك


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> وقبل ما تدور علشان ماتتعبش نفسك
> 
> هات لى واحد يكون أبن كلب بيشتم المسيح وأمه عليهم السلام
> 
> ...





فادى
 إن كنت تقصدنى أنا بهذه الشتائم فأنا استطيع الرد عليك 

ولكن قبل الرد إقرأ مشاركتى جيداً ستجدها موجهه 

لكل من يسب مسلم أو مسيحى 

ياريت تكون فهمت


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أين الإساءة  يا ريمون 

قلتم اننا نسب السيدة مريم وجبتلكم الدليل على الكذب

اين اسب


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا 

جاوب على سؤالي يا جبان


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> محمدباشا
> 
> جاوب على سؤالي يا جبان





عايز تعرف ايه يا محترم يا ابن المحترمة

إن كنت جاوبت الأول على نفسك كنت جاوبتك اما انت فلا تريد الصراحة ولا تريد الأعتراف بأنك إفتريت كذباً على أن القرآن يسب السيدة مريم التى هى والمسيح  لا نتكلم عنهم إلا بكل حب وإحترام فهذا ديننا الصحيح أم أنت فلا تستطيع إلا أنك تنقل الكلام بدون فهم ووعى 
والمهم أنك قلت أن القرآن يسب السيدة مريم 
وجبت لك تفسير الآية وعلى فكره أخويا الصغير فى 5 إبتدائى يعرف معناها جيدا 

ممكن تقول لنفسك ايه المشمفهوم فى هذه الآية وتسألنى وتناقشنى ثم ننتقل لما تريد أنت 
وإن شاء الله سأجاوبك وأنا أعلم أنك أيضاً لم ولن تقتنع


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> أين الإساءة  يا ريمون
> 
> قلتم اننا نسب السيدة مريم وجبتلكم الدليل على الكذب
> 
> اين اسب




انت عندك حول ولا عمى الوان
مش انا اللى جبتلك الحكاية دى ده الاخ لايت بلو
يا ريت تجاوب عليه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا 

هذا هو السؤال واجب عليه بدون تهرب

ahmedmalah 
انت طرحت موضوع ان المسيحية لا تقبل الدليل وبعد ذلك الايمان صحيح ؟



> اما الاسلام فكل من يؤمن بة لم يؤمن قبل رؤية الدليل والحجة والبرهان فما اكثر الادلة والبراهين والمعجزات فى الاسلام



اكرر سؤالي

وهل رأيت انت وشهدت على حادثة اسراء الرسول الاسراء والمعراج وكان دليلا لك ؟
وهل رأيت حادثة انشقاق القمر ؟
ام انك مسلم قبل هذه الحادثة ؟

والى الآن لا احد يستطيع ان يثبث اسراء الرسول 

الصفحة الرئيسة >السيرة > سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الأول 

[ حديث عائشة عن مسراه صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن إسحاق : وحدثني بعض آل أبي بكر : أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ما فقد جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الله أسرى بروحه . <400>
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes1443.htm


ابو بكر يقول ان محمد اسري بجسده 
عائشة تقول ان محمد اسري بروحه

اذا من فيهم الصادق ابو بكر ام عائشة ؟ 

ارأيت ان دينك غير مفهوم وليس عقيدة الثالوث


اجب عن الاسئلة


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> انت عندك حول ولا عمى الوان
> مش انا اللى جبتلك الحكاية دى ده الاخ لايت بلو
> يا ريت تجاوب عليه






ريمون

أستطيع ايضاً الرد عليك لكن لسه مش دلوقتى

أوعدك هيكون عن قريب 

وعلى العموم انت تشتمنى  وتتهمنى بالعمى 

ومع العلم أنت الذى قلت أننا نسب المسيح عيسى وأمه 

ولو مش مصدق ارجع وإقرأ مشاركاتك فى هذا الموضوع 

وشكراً على إحترامك وأدبك وزوقك


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> ريمون
> 
> أستطيع ايضاً الرد عليك لكن لسه مش دلوقتى
> 
> ...




ترد على أيه ياض أتلم لتعرف شغلك انا اليومين دول ساكت بمزاجى يعنى انت لو نرفذتنى هتلاقى جهنم اتفتحت عليك فبلاش تستفذنى
وكمان انا لسة متمسك انكم تسبون المسيح صدقت صدقت مصدقتش انت حر
كمان مش انا اللى قلت لك ان ان ذكر الفرج او غيره فى القرآن سب
الأخ لايت هو اللى قالك فياريت بلاش تخلط الامور
ولا انت جاى تحاسبنى ولا ايه


----------



## ahmedmalah (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الدليل على الاسراء والمعراج سوف يكون متاح فى اقرب وقت  *


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرجاء ان تبقى ادب الحوار موجود بيننا*



ٌREMON قال:


> ترد على أيه ياض أتلم لتعرف شغلك انا اليومين دول ساكت بمزاجى يعنى انت لو نرفذتنى هتلاقى جهنم اتفتحت عليك فبلاش تستفذنى
> وكمان انا لسة متمسك انكم تسبون المسيح صدقت صدقت مصدقتش انت حر
> كمان مش انا اللى قلت لك ان ان ذكر الفرج او غيره فى القرآن سب
> الأخ لايت هو اللى قالك فياريت بلاش تخلط الامور
> ولا انت جاى تحاسبنى ولا ايه



*

بص يا 

انا مش هانرفزك لا انا بفهمك  لو لاحظت ان اول مشاركة لى بعد دخولك مباشرة كانت كالآتى 


أخى ريمون 

منور

ثم سألتك  وقلت لك

لماذا لا تجاوبنى على سؤالى 

فأنت أعطيتنى الرابط

فرفضت أنا ذلك وقلت  لا توجد إسائة 

فالعضو المحترم  (  لايت ) قال لى بعدها مباشرة موضوع فرج مريم فى القرآن 

فكنت أستشهد بك 

لأنه لم يجاوبنى

وطلبت منك أنت أن تأتينى بالرابط او الآية التى تسب السيدة مريم

على أساس أنك صاحب الموضوع وهو أننا نسب المسيح وسبنا للسيدة مريم أكيد سب للمسيح نفسه فطلبت التدخل منك 

هذا كل ما حدث

أما موضوع أنى بلاش انرفزك 

لالالالا

صدقنى لم أحب انرفزك 

هانرفزك
وانت أكيد تعلم ذلك 
وعلى فكره ياريت تهدى شويه كده علشان غلط عليك انك تكون مشرف محترم وتتنرفز بسرعه كده 

ياراجل 

اين السماحة وحبكم للبشر كله وان المسيح هو مخلصكم ومعلمكم

على العموم 

اختلفنا سوياً ولكن يجب ان يظل الإحترام باقى ولا انت عندك رأى تانى*​


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> *
> 
> بص يا
> 
> ...



انا اعصابى باردة جدا بس لو تحب تشوف الوش التانى معنديش مانع بس مترجعش تعيط
وانا مش مشرف و لو انا كنت مشرف بذكائك كنت سيبتك تكلم؟ههههههههههههه غباء
السماحة و الحب و الكلام ده للناس اللى تحترم المسيح و اولاد المسيح مش تشتمونا و تقتلونا 
وتعملو ما بدالكم و لما نيجى نرد تتحامو فى المسيح الذين تحقرونه و تنزلون من مكانته و تجيئون
بشخص مجهول الأب و تقولو عليه انه اشرف و اعلى من المسيح و حتى تشركون به الله وتقولو انه نور العرش و بدونه العرش لا يضئ و غيره من الشرك بس ده مش موضوعنا
المهم لو عاوز تتحامى فى شخص لازم تعترف بيه
ومدام انت عاوز تحتمى فى المسيح و تعاليمه يبقى لازم تآمن بيه و بتعاليمه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا 

هذا هو السؤال واجب عليه بدون تهرب

ahmedmalah 
انت طرحت موضوع ان المسيحية لا تقبل الدليل وبعد ذلك الايمان صحيح ؟



> اما الاسلام فكل من يؤمن بة لم يؤمن قبل رؤية الدليل والحجة والبرهان فما اكثر الادلة والبراهين والمعجزات فى الاسلام



اكرر سؤالي

وهل رأيت انت وشهدت على حادثة اسراء الرسول الاسراء والمعراج وكان دليلا لك ؟
وهل رأيت حادثة انشقاق القمر ؟
ام انك مسلم قبل هذه الحادثة ؟

والى الآن لا احد يستطيع ان يثبث اسراء الرسول 

الصفحة الرئيسة >السيرة > سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الأول 

[ حديث عائشة عن مسراه صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

قال ابن إسحاق : وحدثني بعض آل أبي بكر : أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ما فقد جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الله أسرى بروحه . <400>
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes1443.htm


ابو بكر يقول ان محمد اسري بجسده 
عائشة تقول ان محمد اسري بروحه

اذا من فيهم الصادق ابو بكر ام عائشة ؟ 

ارأيت ان دينك غير مفهوم وليس عقيدة الثالوث


اجب عن الاسئلة

اي حديث من اي مسلم خارج الموضوع لن يرد عليه احد


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أنت قلت لى 

ما ارجعش اعيط 

واوعدك انك انت الذى ستعيط 
وأتحادك
وبالفعل انت اعصابك بارده 

ودى حاجه طبيعية فيك 

بس حكاية الوش التانى دى أنا مش متأكد منها 
وأحب أقول لك أما حكاية ان مش مشرف 

أكيد قريب لو أحترمت نفسك شوية 
وماأخذتش بند
هابارك لك
أكيد فاهمنى يا أبو أعصاب باردة 

يا محترم يا ابن النس المحترمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

REMON

خليه يتكلم لوحده 
واضح انه جبان وهاي ثالث مرة بيعمل حاله مش شايف سؤالي


----------



## ahmedmalah (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرد على لايت بلو فيما يتعلق بالاسراء والمعراج*

[B]من حكمة الله عز وجل ان الاسراء الى بيت المقدس كان قبل العروج الى السماء حتى يظهر صدق دعوى المعراج بمعجزة الاسراء.
وقد اثبت الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم صحة معجزة الاسراء حينما سألته قريش عن نعت بيت المقدس نعته لهم وأخبرهم عن عيرهم التي مر عليها في طريقه، وهذا بعض الحكمة، لأن قريشاً تعرف بيت المقدس وتسافر وترتحل إليه وهذا أمر مشهود معروف عندهم، ووصف الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم تفاصيل بيت المقدس وكأنة يراة .ومن المعلوم ان الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم كانت قريش تنعتة بالصادق الامين .فكان ذلك بمثابة نقلة نفسية لقريش من شئ خارق الى ما هو اشد منة اعجاز لان حادثة الاسراج فيها اشياء يمكن اثباتها لقريش بحكم انهم يسافرون اليها ومنهم من يعرفها اما المعراج فلم يسافر احد من قبل عبر الفضاء لكى يتأكدوا من صحة كلام الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم.[/B]




[B]وأرجوا منك ان تفهم قبل ان تحفظ لانة من الواضح من خلال ردودك انك تحفظ ولا تحاول ان تفهم واتمنى ان تتجنب انت واتباعك مثل ريمون الشتائم لان ذلك يدل على ضعف الموقف[/B]


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah 

نعم وسؤالي هو

ابو بكر يقول ان محمد اسري بجسده 
عائشة تقول ان محمد اسري بروحه

اذا من فيهم الصادق ابو بكر ام عائشة ؟


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

انتظر حبيبى قليلاً


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ولكن هل سيسمح بالروابط الإسلامية 

وإن كان يسمح بذلك أريد موافقة مكتوبة مرسله هنا من المشرف العام 

ومرسله لى على الخاص


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> ولكن هل سيسمح بالروابط الإسلامية
> 
> وإن كان يسمح بذلك أريد موافقة مكتوبة مرسله هنا من المشرف العام
> 
> ومرسله لى على الخاص





أكرر ان كنت عايز الرد  على اسألتك 

أين الموافقة يا ذكى


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> ahmedmalah
> 
> نعم وسؤالي هو
> 
> ...








يا ذكى يا ابن الذكية

بيقلك أن الموضوع كان به اسراء ( أى الذهاب الى بيت المقدس ) ومعراج ( أى الى السماوات العليا ) 

ولو مش قادر تفهم تعالى حبيبى افهمك لآنك من كثرة ذكائك مش قادر تفهمنا 


ولو عايز لإثبات أكثر من ذلك أجيبلك

بس هات الموافقة على رفع الروابط المباشرة لمواقع إسلامية




وخذ هذه الضربة القوية 

التى ستجعلك إن شاء الله تسكت وتتأمل كثيراً 

ويمكن ترفضه فهذا عادى 

فالإسراء والمعراج كان بالروح والجسد ، وهذا مكمن كونه معجزة ، وهو ما ذهب إليه جمهور الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين ، والأدلة عليه كثيرة . 

يقول فضيلة الشيخ عطية صقر رئيس لجنة الفتوى الأسبق بالأزهر: 

اختلف العلماء في الإسراء والمعراج : هل كان بروح النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وجسده أو كان بروحه فقط؟ 
والصحيح أنه كان بالروح والجسد معاً ، كما ذهب إليه جمهور العلماء من المحدثين والفقهاء والمتكلمين وذلك لما يأتي : 
1 - أن الله -تعالى- قال: { أسرى بعبده } ولفظ العبد لا يطلق في اللغة على الروح فقط، بل على الإنسان كله: روحه وجسده، كما جاء ذلك في مواضع كثيرة من القرآن الكريم مثل قوله تعالى { أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدًا إذا صلى } [ العلق: 9 ، 10 ] وقوله { وأنه لما قام عبد الله يدعوه } [ الجن: 19 ] . 
2 - أن الإسراء بالروح فقط ليس أمرًا خارقًا للعادة، بل هو أمر عادي يحصل للناس في فترة النوم حيث تكون للروح جولات بعيدة في الكرة الأرضية تقضيها بوسائل غير عادية في مدة لا تحسب بالزمن العادي لحركة الجسم، ولو كان كذلك فلا داعي لأن يجعله الله تكريمًا للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ويصدّر الخبر بقوله { سبحان } وما فيه من معنى العظمة والجلال الذي يقرن دائمًا بكل أمر عظيم . 
3 - أن الله -تعالى- قال { وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس } [ الإسراء: 60 ] أي امتحانًا واختبارًا لهم كيف يصدقونها، وذلك لا يكون إلا إذا تمت الرحلة بالجسد والروح معاً، فليس في إسراء الروح فقط فتنة ولا غرابة، ولذلك حين سمع المشركون خبرها كذبوا أن تتم في ليلة مع أنهم يقطعون هذه المسافة على ظهور الإبل في أيام عدة. 
4 - أن الإسراء بالروح والجسد معًا هو فعل الله - سبحانه - وليس فعل سيدنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والعقل لا يحيل ذلك على قدرة الله، فهو على كل شيء قدير، وليس هناك ما يمنع قبول الخبر الموثوق به في حصوله بالروح والجسد معًا . 
هذا ومن قال: إن هذه الرحلة كانت بالروح فقط - استند إلى قوله تعالى { وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس } [ الإسراء: 60 ] حيث قال : إن الرؤيا مصدر "رأى" الحُلْمية لا البصرية، فإن مصدر " رأي " البصرية هو رؤية. لكن أجيب على ذلك بأن الرؤيا والرؤية مصدران لرأى البصرية مثل: قُرْبى وقُرْبة، قال المتنبي وهو من كبار الشعراء: 

* ورؤياك أحلى في الجفون من الغمض * 
وإن كان ابن مالك وغيره خطؤوه في ذلك، لكن ليس كلامهم حجة حتى لو كان كلام المتنبي غير حجة. وقال ابن عباس في تفسير الآية : إنها رؤية عين، كما رواه البخاري . 
كما استدل القائل بأن الإسراء كان بالروح فقط بقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: 

ما فُقد جسده الشريف ، لكن رد هذا بما يأتي : 
1 - أن هذا الحديث ليس ثابتًا عنها؛ لأن سنده فيه انقطاع وراوٍ مجهول، وقال ابن دحية: إنه موضوع. 
2 - أنها لم تُحدّث به عن مشاهدة، بل عن سماع؛ لأنها لم تكن قد تزوجته إذ ذاك، بل لم تكن ولدت على الخلاف في زمن الإسراء متى كان . 

3 - أنها كانت تقول: إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم ير ربه رؤية عين؛ وذلك لاعتقادها أن الإسراء والمعراج كان بالروح والجسد معًا، ولو كان ذلك منامًا أي بالروح فقط لم تنكره، وما دام الحديث المنسوب إلى عائشة غير صحيح فلا داعي للتحايل في تفسيره بقول بعضهم: إن معنى: ما فقد جسده الشريف، ما تركت الروح جسده الشريف والمهم أن الإسراء قد تم، وقد أخبر الله عنه في القرآن الكريم، وهذا هو القدر الواجب اعتقاده، أما أن يكون على كيفية كذا أو كذا فذلك ما لا يتحتم اعتقاده، ولكل أن يختار ما يشاء، مع اعتقاد أن الله على كل شيء قدير، وأن رؤيا الأنبياء حق باتفاق العلماء، ولا داعي للخلاف في هذه النقطة، ومن أراد الاستزادة من المعرفة فليرجع إلى كتاب " المواهب اللدنية " للقسطلاني في المقصد الخامس الخاص بالإسراء والمعراج مع شرح الزرقاني (ج 6 ص 3 وما بعدها ) . 

والله أعلم 


منقول


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> محمدباشا
> 
> جاوب على سؤالي يا جبان





أنت تتهمنى بالجبان 

واكيد أنك تقصد اننى أهرب من الإجابة 

لالالالالالالا

انا كنت صابر لما اشوف أخرك ايه وبرضه ماجاوبتش على سؤالى اين السب 

يا ذكى يا ابن الذكية

وعلى العموم أنت قلت لى يا جبان فليس أمامى لإلا أن أردها لك لأنك أيضاً هربت لما أتيت لك بالإجابة عن أسألتك 

فاهمنى يا محترم يا ابن المحترمه مثل اهلك كلهم محترمين ولاد محترمين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*هدوا .. هدوا .. يا جماعة

أنا عندى كلمتين هقولهم موجهين لأخواتى المسحيين و يا ريت تسمعونى و ماتزعلوش منى 

يا أخواتى بلاش نشتم حد من عند المسلمين اذا كانت عائشة او محمد ( مع حفظ الألقاب ) أو أى

حد علشان هما مايردوش علينا بالمثل و يشتموا ربنا يسوع المسيح او ام النور .

و الخطية و العقاب احنا اللى هناخدها مش هما علشان احنا استفزناهم 

حتى لو هما ابتدوا بالشتيمة مانردش ( الرب يدافع عنكم و أنتم تصمتون ) .

و طبعآ لا أنا ولا أى حد من المسحيين هيستحمل كلمة عليهم 

و نفس الحال للمسلمين مش هيستحملوا حد يشتم على نبيهم و زوجتة

اخواتى المسحيين أكرامآ لرب المجد يسوع المسيح و أم النور العزراء مريم محدش يشتم تانى ..

و فى حاجة تانية يا أخواتى عايزة أفهمهلكم 

المسلمين مش هيفهموا أى كلام أحنا نقولة و لا هيصدقوا أى دليل عارفين لية ؟؟

علشان ربنا ما سمحش بكدة .. لما ربنا يسمح قلوبهم و عقولهم هتتفتح و هيفهموا كلامنا دة .

و قليلين اللى هيخلصوا

و اللى ربنا عايزة يبقى مسيحى هيبقى مسيحى حتى لو فى اخر دقيقة من حياتة

لتكن أرادتك يا رب و ليس أرادتنا*​


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

إعتراف

أعترف على نفسى بأننى دخلت هذا الموضوع باحثاً عن ريمون فقط وكنت مهتم بأنه يقول أننا كمسلمين يعنى نسب عيسى عليه السلام فوجدت المحترم ابن المحترم ( لايت ) يقول لى حقا اننا نسب مريم عليها السلام فوجدته يسب السيدة عائشة فطلبت منه عدم السب للسيدة عائشة زوجة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأقسم بالله كان هذا قصدى فقط هو إثبات اننا لا نسب الأنبياء كلهم وبالنسبة للموضوع الذى كان مصر عليه فوجدته موضوع هايف فكنت لا انظر اليه معتقداً أنه سيعلم بأننى فاهمه كويس وفاهم ذكائة ولكن واضح إن الذكاء كان زيادة شوية وأقلب معاه بإحترام زائد أيضاً 



وكلمة اوجهها الى اخى العزيز

المحترم ابن الناس المحترمة 

مثله كمثل اهله كلهم 

ومثله كمثل اللذين يعلمونه 

هل تعلم يا محترم انك عليك أن لا تحاور مسلماً تانى أبداً ليه

قول
ليه

أقولك 
علشان دائماً الذى يعرف انه ذكى بيبقا ايه 
اكيد ذكى وابن ذكى ومحترم وأبن محترمه 

صح


غيره


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> يا ذكى يا ابن الذكية


 
*هل هذه طريقة للحوار؟ ما عندك غير السب بالاهل؟*

*بعدين موضوع مسيحي اسلامي في القسم العام؟*

*يغلق و تم طردك لمدة ثلاثة ايام لاسائتك*


----------

